# Bob sikes red



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went out Sunday night looking for sharks and reds. Had some men haden for the reds and got some small stingrays for the sharks. after a few hours and only a small stingray on deck it was not looking good. One of the girls I was with was fighting something for a while and while we were hand lining it up it cut the line. It was a small shark bit it was caught on mono leader so I'm surprised she even got it up that far. My girlfriend casts out(she's a googan) on my tiny shimano, she sets the hook and it goes straight under the bridge. I see the terror in her eyes since she didn't have a clue what to do so she hands me the rod. As I'm fighting it I can feel it rubbing up against the piling and then I breaks off, so I reel it up to find out the clasp on the leader broke. I tie her up and right after she casts a redfish grabs it and heads under the bridge. As I was telling her to not let the line hit the bridge, sure enough it hits the bridge and pops off. At this point we are all getting frustrated because for some reason she is the only one getting runs and she is getting frustrated by constantly getting broke off. She tells me to grab the rod next time it starts going off so right after she cast of starts tearing off. I grab the rod set the hook and under the bridge it goes, after probably fifty yards ran ouy under the bridge I finally Starr making some ground on it. We net him and he is right at 27 and a quarter inches so I had to throw him back. For a little guy on light tackle he sure fought like a bull. All in all it was a good night though and I got to rub it in to everyone that I caught the only fish.


----------

